# My breeder screwed me



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

SO! i have some not so cool news. I am new to the pitbull family and Kenya is my first pup. So i told my boyfriend i wanted a bloodline dog (my bf wanted a red nose and it didnt really matter to me wat lines as long as she was healthy) so we can do the whole show, and wieght pulling thing. we werent looking to breed becuase we didnt think it is our kinda of thing. So we THOUGHT we had found someone that fit both mine and my bfs description. He is a friend of my bfs and has been breeding dogs for about 3 years now. So we went to check out the pups and fell in love! I asked if he had papers to prove that the parents were infact registered. he showed us two papers. One for ukc and one for adba. (now this is my fault) i only glanced becuz i trusted this guy thinkng he wouldnt do a friend dirty. so we brought home Kenya our little bundle of joy. So ive been talking with alot of ppl on here, because i wanted to register her and i wasnt sure how to do so. Well, they kept mentioning if he registered the litter. so i finally got ahold of him and turns out no! he hasnt. OK so im looking into registering her myself and i run into some probs. I need 3yr peds from both parents in order to register her. 

so i call him up and he says, "Yeah sabrina (mom) is registered but not Johnny(dad)." 

so i said "can you register him so i can register kenya?"

he said "uh.... there is a problem. i got him when i was 18 from a shelter so i have no info on him..."

i couldnt believe my EARS! omg i am sooo mad. so not only did he lie and say both dogs were registered, but he betrayed a friend. i know it is my fault for not takin a closer look at the paperwork but i am new to all this. 

so now this is my dilema.... the only way to register her is with a single dog registry. if i do that i have to get her spayed... (since she has a hole now in her lines it doesnt matter to me) but if i want to show her, doesnt she still have to be intact? and what about weight pulling??? 

am i basically SOL?


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

don't shelters have a mand. spay/neuter? that sucks


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

OKay first off Red Nose is NOT a bloodline its just a dog with a red nose. Bloodline would be something like Boudreaux or Gotti or Razors Edge.

Second, yes you are pretty much screwed. Sorry! The ONLY way you can show her would be on whats called Limited Privilages Program. Both ADBA and UKC offer the program but with different rules for each. 
Here is the UKC program
United Kennel Club: Limited Privilege

I can't find the adba site for it but i believe ADBA LPP is for fun shows only.

Sorry LLRN! This is why it is so so important to make sure you are buying from a reputable kennel and to do your research!


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

sw_df27 said:


> don't shelters have a mand. spay/neuter? that sucks


Not all shelters. Ours used to let you take the animal then bring it back when it was time for a neuter if you adopted it young. They just trusted you to bring the dog back but a lot of people didn't.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Yeah, check out the link Bedlam gave. Get her spayed and the UKC will let you do obedience, agility, weight pull, dock diving, dog sports, basically any sport they offer except for conformation. (Actually, you could do the non-licensed conf classes, too, like altered class if it's offered.) ADBA will let you do fun classes like Judge's Choice. And for weight pull, there's always clubs like the APA, IWPA, UPF, and others that just let you show up and pull irrespective of registration. So while the breeder you got her from still sucks, it's not a total loss.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Wow, it is sooooo not 8:56 am here. LOL!


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

AWW THNX GUYS! yeah bedlam i know red nose is not a line, my bf just didnt want a blu nose dog. thats what i meant.  im not THAT dumb. yeah i shoulda done my research but if i can still put her in some stuff i def will get her spayed and put her in something 

at least there is still some light


----------



## athena08 (Sep 16, 2008)

well a registration is just paperwork and we all know that people lie. Now from what i hear ckc has open registration if you have a couple witnesses and some other info needed to fill out. They did not mention anything about spay or neutering to me. I am still in prosses of trying to get coppies of parents registration thankfully. It could be something you could look into if you are eventually thinking about breeding. To set people minds at ease you could get a blood test also. Don'y know how accurate they are but you could look into it. Never consider it a loss in any respect. You got a wonderful and gorgeous dog and thier are resources out thier. just dig and ask.


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

I know how you feel girl...I had almost the exact same thing happen to me except with Sydney the "breeders" just fell off the face of the earth. I felt the same way cause they were my ex-bf (bf at the time) friends and he knew them forever and ever...but you know what...it hasn't stopped me from proving that my dog is awesome!! And most importantly she is a representative of the breed...it has made somethings more difficult, and we can only enter fun shows, but sometimes even going up against papered pups reigns victorious! 

This is how I fell into the sport of Schutzhund...


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

Also with what she is going to be doing...you might want to put some thought into what age you chose to spay her...Bahamutt has some good links you should read about spaying/neutering the working dog. I have them but I am at work right now


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

I don't nueter until 2 so the dog can develop the muscle and head type that comes in that time. BUT it requires you to BE EXTRA careful that your dog doesn't get knocked up.

So next time around you should not pay for a dog until the person has the puppies registrations in hand.

By the way depending on how much you paid for the dog the term "screwed" might be harsh.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Unfortunately you just went through, Buying a dog 101 where you learn that ALOT of people in the dog buisiness are shady. This is why it is imperitive to find a GOOD REPUTABLE breeder and stick with them or associates of these. Many times as well, many breeder friends run similar lines so if you buy from either you get good matching peds should you breed in the future. Im sorry it happened but live and learn. Now you KNOW it wont happen again.


----------



## Wootness (Aug 4, 2008)

I am sorry this happened but love her and show in her fun shows! its alot of fun


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

above all, i still love her the same i did before i found this out. and of course she will still be able to be my k9 on the force so either way she will be reconized for her greatness 
thnx everyone, u brought my spirits up


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

In the end, who really cares?! Look at that beautiful face you have to wake up to every day and will love you and kiss you and ride with you and be your very best friend for ever and ever. You love her first and foremost. Having the options to do stuff with her is just icing on the cake! Congratulations on such a beautiful baby!


----------



## philly pitbull (Sep 5, 2008)

she's beautiful. how old is she?


----------

